# If you have 10 villagers, can you still convince a camper to move in?



## Mihaku (Feb 18, 2016)

So I had 10 villagers, and then Diana came to camp! Ahh.. she's a dreamy so I really wanted to convince her to move in. But she just wouldn't.

Are there other solutions that you guys use when this happens?


----------



## Mothership (Feb 18, 2016)

Other than scream, cry and throw my DS at the wall?    I'll tell my self that I won't look in the tent/igloo when my town is full, but I always do it anyway. I think most, if not all, of us with Campsites have been thru this agony so at least you aren't alone.


----------



## Mihaku (Feb 18, 2016)

Mothership said:


> Other than scream, cry and throw my DS at the wall?    I'll tell my self that I won't look in the tent/igloo when my town is full, but I always do it anyway. I think most, if not all, of us with Campsites have been thru this agony so at least you aren't alone.



AHH! So there is no other solution.  I tried to use my other character to convince her to move to my other town and it didn't worth either.


----------



## Charcolor (Feb 18, 2016)

honestly, campers shouldn't even be programmed to come when your town is full. other than losing your money and crying because you can't get your dreamies, there's really no point.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 18, 2016)

no, you can't get a camper to move into your town when you have 10 villagers.

i've actually never had a dreamie in lumatown's campsite while i had ten villagers. and that's definitely not gonna happen anytime soon, because 1) i stopped playing in lumatown a while ago, 2) i don't even have a campsite in pearlsey yet, and 3) even if i did, i have nine villagers in pearlsey rn, and wouldn't move someone in from a campsite unless they're a dreamie.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 18, 2016)

Charcolor said:


> honestly, campers shouldn't even be programmed to come when your town is full. other than losing your money and crying because you can't get your dreamies, there's really no point.



Not really, you can farm for your catalogue and make tons of bells from lazy villagers, so it's more than useful.


----------



## Candy83 (Feb 18, 2016)

Mihaku said:


> So I had 10 villagers, and then Diana came to camp! Ahh.. she's a dreamy so I really wanted to convince her to move in. But she just wouldn't.
> 
> Are there other solutions that you guys use when this happens?



Having ten villagers means you have a full capacity that won't allow for any move-ins from other villagers. 

You would have to get out one of those ten in order to accommodate getting a different villager (campsite, visiting another player's town, etc.).


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 18, 2016)

There's nothing you can do.  Maybe she'll show up again after one of your other villagers moves out. I've had repeat campers.


----------



## Mihaku (Feb 18, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> There's nothing you can do.  Maybe she'll show up again after one of your other villagers moves out. I've had repeat campers.



That makes me super hopeful. I try to tell myself not to look either, but I very often get campers when I had 10 villagers..


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 18, 2016)

I always go and have a look in the campsite....can't help myself unfortunately.
Luckily I'm very happy with current villagers at the moment and there's never actually been anybody that I've really wanted coming to stay camp at my site.

As for repeats - I at first thought it worked the same way as voided villagers but I had Kidcat show up twice in relatively no time.
Could you try to keep a dream spot available just in case?
Really wouldn't lose hope. There's definitely a chance she will show up again and it might not even take very long!!
Good luck


----------



## Minty83 (Nov 20, 2020)

Yes! You actually can. I know this is a super old thread but people may still be looking for the answer, like I was. If you bug them enough, and finally win their game, they will suggest someone to move out. And they’ll move in.


----------



## matt2019 (Nov 21, 2020)

Minty83 said:


> Yes! You actually can. I know this is a super old thread but people may still be looking for the answer, like I was. If you bug them enough, and finally win their game, they will suggest someone to move out. And they’ll move in.


 I think that’s only for New Horizons. New leaf that doesn’t work


----------

